# ارجو من الاخوة المتخصصين في المناجم المساعدةالعمل في مجال استخراج الذهب والنحاس



## راعي المناجم (29 فبراير 2008)

اولا يسرني ان اشارك في هذا المنتدى العلمي الراقي 
وارجو من الاخوة المهندسين المتخصصين في المناجم مساعدتي حيث انني انوي العمل في مجال استخراج الذهب والنحاس من منطقة افادت التحاليل بوجود حوالي 300 غرام من الذهب في الطن الواحد وايضا كمية لا بأس بها من النحاس ولقلة خبرتي في هذا المجال التعديني الحيوي ارجو من الاخوة المتخصصين افادتي بنوعية الاجهزة والكسارات والمطاحن التي يجب علي شراءها وما هي الخطوات الضرورية لاقامة ونجاح هذا المشروع الاقتصادي المهم 
وشكرا


----------



## راعي المناجم (2 مارس 2008)

*وين مهندسي المناجم ولا رد في يومين*

لو احد من الاخوة عنده ***** الاخ الشنقيطي لاني جديد في المنتدى ولا استطيع مراسلته وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## راعي المناجم (5 مارس 2008)

*21 قاريء ولا رد شو الموضوع*

الى جميع الاخوة اللي قرأوا نرجو المساعدة في الموضوع ولو بمعرفة البريد الالكتروني للاخ الشنقيطي لمراسلته والاستفادة منه في هذا المجال حيث ان معظم مقالاته هنا بالانجليزي وشكرا للجميع


----------



## alshangiti (6 مارس 2008)

الأخ راعى المناجم 
عملية استخراج المعادن عملية مكلفة جدا وتحتاج الى دراسات للتأكد اولا من وجود الخام الأ قتصادى لأستخراجة لا سيما الأن مع ارتفاع اسعار الذهب ) 960 دولار للأونصة .
لا بد من عمل هذة الدراسات اولا قبل البدء فى دراسة الجدوى الأقتصادية للخام
1- دراسة تفصيلية للخام , الأحتياطى الموجود بنا ء على معلومات الحفر لكامل الخام وليس بناء على حفرة اوحفرتين ore resource ( measured -indicated-inffered)
2- دراسة كاملة للخام وعمليات فصلة - التكسير-الطحن -عمليات التعويم - cil-cib- heap leach 
3- الدراسة البيئية (enviromental assessment - enviromental impact assessment)
4- دراسة المياة 
5- من النتائج السابقة لا يد من عمل دراسة مبدئية للجدوى الأقتصادية وذلك لحساب 
1- capital cost
2- operating cost
3- NPV
4-IRR
وذلك لمعرفة الجدوى الأقتصادية للمشروع .


----------



## alshangiti (6 مارس 2008)

A feasability study of a mine is usually done prior to a developer purchasing the land. This is usually called a pre-feasabilty study and is done to reduce the risk of failure and minimise the loss of money for a mining company. A prefeasabilty study determines whether the project worth pursuing? If so what would be the primary focus elements?
Pre-feasibility mining studies are designed to provide a high level assessment of the viability of a deposit. The main aim of this study is to provide a value of the potential project and determine the key business drivers.
Bankable feasibility studies for mines are undertaken to optimise value and minimise technical risks. Studies of this type cover data acquisition, through detailed mine design, to the production of operating and cost schedules and financial analysis.


----------



## alshangiti (6 مارس 2008)

Mining is a large, vital and lucrative business. Its rewards are spread across a wide cross-section of our population. But not all mining ventures are successful. Risks are high and they take many forms.
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]The process of discovering and developing any mineral deposit [/FONT]involves dozens of varied people [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]with a variety of skills, and the expenditure of many millions of dollars. But the question to ask when evaluating a deposit is always the same one: Does it hold enough recoverable and marketable metal or gems to be dug out of the ground, transported to the market and sold at a profit? Obviously, there are risks which are involved in each of the steps, and one calculation wrongly made can be disastrous.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]The most serious risks in any [/FONT]mining project are those associat[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]ed with geology (the actual size and grade of the mineable portion of the orebody), metallurgy (the amount of the metal which can be recovered) and economics (metal markets, interest rates, transportation costs). But there are many others, such as problems arising from unforeseen political developments, new restrictive regulations or the availability of workers, to mention a few.[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]Feasibility Studies
[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]One of the features which distinguishes a mining enterprise from many other businesses is that during production, the company's asset (for example, the ore) is progressively consumed. Some day, the assets of the mine will be gone; hence, a mine is referred to as a wasting asset. This has important implications for the justification of allocating capital to any new mining project.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]The time value of money plays [/FONT]an important role here. To put it simply, [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]the annual profits generated by a mine must be sufficient to pay back (within a reasonable time) the money invested in the mine. It is the job of mining engineers to estimate the "payback period" in what is called a study of feasibility.[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif][/FONT] 
One of the important elements in a feasibility study is the estimate [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]of costs of mine operating. It is impossible to suggest what the costs might be for a particular mine without looking at all the details of the planned operation, and reasonable estimates can only be made when precise information is available. The final estimate will only be as dependable as the information used to arrive at the individual cost estimates from which it is derived.[/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]all factors that influence the capital cost of a mining project are the prices the mining company will have to pay for labor, electrical power, supplies and shipping out of its concentrate.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]Each country has its cost-related advantages and disadvantages. For example, mining in the vast, undeveloped regions of Canada makes [/FONT]the construction of roads, railways [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]and airstrips much more expensive than in developing countries. Also, miners in both Canada and the United States demand higher wages than their counterparts which are in countries that are in development.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]On the other hand, mining [/FONT]companies working in many develo[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]ping countries can encounter problems such as high tax and tariff costs, and the corruption of civil servants such as customs officials, without whose help they would have difficulty getting their project off the ground. The overall political instability of some countries can be a great deterrent to the development of mines.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]However, somewhat perversely, [/FONT]the existence of any combination [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif]of negative factors leads to less exploration in that region or country, which, in turn, can increase one's chances of discovering an economic orebody. In mineral exploration, something is always better than nothing.[/FONT]​


----------



## راعي المناجم (8 مارس 2008)

اشكرك اخي الشنقيطي على ردك اولا وثانيا هل يمكن ان ارسل لك صورة من التحاليل التي اجريت على الصخور مع صور لهذه الصخور حتى نستفيد من تجربتك الطويلة في هذا المجال وايضا لم افهم ما المقصود من دراسة المياه في المنطقة وايضا النقطة الثالة في دراسة الجدوى npvوايضا النقطة الاخيرة irr واشكرك مرة اخرى على تجاوبك وانتظر ردك على استفساراتي


----------



## open season (9 مارس 2008)

ياريت تستمر هذه المناقشه, ولو أمكن ترفع لنا صورة التحاليل حتى يستفيد منها الأعضاء وربما يستطيع أحد أن يفيدك,,,


----------



## Egy Mine (11 مارس 2008)

فعلا الموضوع مكلف جدا ومش سهل 
لكن لو ثبت انه فعلا اقتصادي وممكن الوصول اليه بطريقة امنه, وبعرض الموضوع على مستثمرين هتلاقي ناس كتير تساعدك.

ومثل ما قال المهندس الشنقيطي لازم يكون عندك دراية كاملة بكل مراحل التعدين.. 
بالنسبة لدراسة المياه:
حسب خبرتي المتواضعة تعني دراسة المياه الجوفية الموجودة في طبقة الخام.. يعني ممكن بعد تجهيز كل شيء والوصول اللي طبقة الخام تحت السطح تقابلك مياه جوفية وتكون غير قادر على تصريفها نظرا لكميتها الكبيرة, وفي نفس الوقت تكون غير قادر على العمل في وجود هذه المياه... كما هو الحال في بعض مناجم الذهب المصرية اللتي أدت المياه الجوفية إلى اغلاقها!

NPV :
مصطلح اقتصادي اختصار لـ " Net Present Value " 
وهو يعني الفرق بين التكاليف والعائد, ومن خلاله تحسب الفائده وهل تستحق العمل او لا .
بمعنى لو ان تكلفة مشروعك 1000$ والعائد 1500$ فان NPV = 1500-1000
وبالتالي يكون المكسب المحتسب 500 $.

IRR:
هو أيضا مصطلح اقتصادي اختصار لـ Internal Rate of Return
معدل العائد الداخلي Internal rate of return (IRR ،و هي طريقة مستخدمة من قبل الشركات لاتخاذ القرار حول مدى جدوى القرار الاستثماري على المدى الطويل أي أنها احدى طرق الموازنة الرأسمالية.

و يعرف على أنه معدل الخصم الذي تكون نتيجة القيمة الحالية له تساوي صفر, و هو يفسر عادة بالأرباح المتوقعة التي يولدها القرار الاستثماري.

و بشكل عام اذا كان المعدل أعلى من تكلفة رأس المال للمشروع فان هذا المشروع سيمثل قيمة مضافة Value Added للمشروع.
و عن طريق التجربة و الخطأ.


----------



## alshangiti (12 مارس 2008)

اخى العزيز راعى الناجم 
ارجو ارسال نتائج التحاليل .

با لنسبة لدراسة المياة لا بد من عمل دراسة متكاملة للمياة الموجودة با لقرب من الخام وذلك لا ستخدامها فى عمليات التعدين والتصفية لأنة فى حالة عدم وجود المياة لا تستطيع ان تستخرج الخام .
IRR--
*معدل العائد الداخلي Internal rate of return (IRR* ،و هي طريقة مستخدمة من قبل الشركات لاتخاذ القرار حول مدى جدوى القرار الاستثماري على المدى الطويل أي أنها احدى طرق الموازنة الرأسمالية.
و يعرف على أنه معدل الخصم الذي تكون نتيجة القيمة الحالية له تساوي صفر, و هو يفسر عادة بالأرباح المتوقعة التي يولدها القرار الاستثماري.
و بشكل عام اذا كان المعدل أعلى من تكلفة رأس المال للمشروع فان هذا المشروع سيمثل قيمة مضافة Value Added للمشروع.
ويتم حسابه عن طريق المعادلة:





NPV-

*صافي القيمة الحالية Net Present Value* و هي احدى وسائل الموازنة الرأسمالية و هي أكثرها شيوعا و استخداما.
بعد القيام بتقدير التدفقات المالية للسنوات القادمة للمشروع و تقدير الاستثمار الأولي له فاننا نقوم بخصم التدفقات النقدية حسب تكلفة الفرصة البديلة أو تكلفة رأس المال.
و تحسب كالآتي:




حيث: Ct:التدفق النقدي لكل سنة من السنوات. r:تكلفة الفرصة البديلة. t:السنة.

هو موضوع هام في احتسابات القيم الحالية للنقود، و المحاسبون عادةً يفضلون استخدام الجداول الجاهزة لأنها أسهل، لكنني أحببت أن أشرح المعادلات المتعلقة هنا نظراً لأهميتها في أمور كثير في التمويل و ماشابه، و أيضاً تسهّل فهم الجداول. و سنمر على الجداول من خلال الشرحات ماقدرنا بإذن الله.


فترة واحدة
One Period Case


1- تأكد تام


أن يقبض الشخص الآن 10,000$ أم يقبض 11,427$ بعد سنة علماً أنه لو وضع المبلغ في البنك فسيحصل على فائدة 12% (0.12)


PV = C1 / 1 + r
حيث r هي الـ rate معدل الفائدة في السوق، و C1 هي القيمة المستقبلية للتدفق النقدي لفترة واحدة قادمة (date 1)


PV = 11,424 / 1.12 = 10,200$


مثال آخر: شراء أرض بـ 85,000$ بعد سنة سيصبح سعرها 91,000$ علماً أن سعر الفائدة في السوق 10%


PV = 91,000 / 1.10 = $82,727.27
Net Present Value NPV = -Cost + PV


NPV = -85,000 + 82,727.27 = -2,273
و هي قيمة سالبى فهذا الاستثمار غير مجدي


2- عدم التأكد

حيث تعتبر نسبة المخاطرة كما لو كانت نسبة (فائدة) جديدة. لنفرض أن شخصاً يرغب في شراء شيئاً بـ 400,000$ معتقداً أنه يمكن بيعه بـ 480.000$ بعد سنة (فترة واحدة) و أن معدل الفائدة في السوق هو 10%


PV = 480,000 / 1.10 = $436,364


و لكن الـ 10% هي سعر فائدة أكيد دون مخاطر، لذل يتم وضع نسبة مخاطرة تم تقديرها هنا بـ 25%


PV = 480,000 / 1.25 = $384,000
لذلك فالشراء غير مجدي


فترات متعددة
The Multiperiod Case


1- Future Value & Compounding


عملية المال في الأسواق الرأسمالية Cap l Market و إعادة تأجيرها هناك (استثمارها) تسمى بـ compounding، مثلاً إن المبالغ المودعة في بنك ستحصل على فائدة السنة الأولى تضاف إلى المبلغ الأصلي، و في السنة الثانية ستحصل على فائدة على المبلغ المتراكب (المبلغ الأصلي + الفائدة للسنة الأولى)


T FV = C0 x (1 + r)


فلو وضع شخص 500$ في حساب بنكي فائدته 7% في السنة فسيكون حسابه في السنة الثالثة


3 FV = 500 x (1.07) = $612.52


و بالنسبة للطريقة البسيطة من الجداول فباستخدام جدول: Future Value of $1 at the end of T period و ذلك عند الفترة 3 و الفائدة 7% يظهر لنا أن النسبة الملائمة هي 1.2250 فيكون:
500 x 1.2250 = $ 612.52


2- Present Value & Discounting


كم يجب أن أقرض اليوم كي أحصل على قيمة مقدارها كذا (محدد) بعد فترة زمنية


T PV = CT / (1 + r)


حيث CT هي مقدار التدفقات النقدية في التاريخ T


مثال: سيقبض 10,000$ بعد 3 سنوات و سعر الفائدة في السوق هو 8%


3 PV = 10,000 / (1/1.08) = $7,938


----------



## راعي المناجم (13 مارس 2008)

*اشكر جميع الاخوة على التفاعل*

كما اخص بالشكر الاخ الشنقيطي على شرحه الوافي للنقاط السابقة لكن بالنسبة للمياه في الموقع فهي موجودة والموقع الذي يجاورنا وتعمل فيه شركة صينية يستخدمون مضخات لسحب المياه في الصباح الباكر وايضا في فترة الظهيرة وهي الفترات التي يرتاح فيها عمال المنجم وهي لا تعيق العمل عندهم الى الان واتوقع ونظرا لقرب موقعنا نسبيا منهم ان يكون كذلك واما بالنسبة للتحاليل فاريد ان ارسلها على عنوانك الخاص او *****ك مع صور للصخور الخام وايضا الموقع 
وايضا هناك نقطة مهمة وهي ان الشركة الصينية المجاورة لموقعنا و عند وصولهم لعمق 300 فوت داخل الجبل حصلوا على عروق كبيرة وشذرات للذهب مع وجود كميات منها في الصخور كلها ولكن العروق التي وجدوها بعد هذا العمق كانت من الذهب الخالص .
بانتظار ردود جميع الاخوة وخصوصا الاخ الشنقيطي وشكرا.


----------



## alshangiti (13 مارس 2008)

اخى راعى المناجم 

بانتضار التحاليل على عنوانى


----------



## alshangiti (13 مارس 2008)

أخى راعى المناجم 

لقد وصل سعر الذهب اليوم الى 1000 دولار للأونصةو النحاس الى 800 للطن وهو سعر مغرى لكل المهتمين با لتعدين .
عليك بدراسة جميع العينات ومن ثم دراسة جميع الدراسات السابقة فى هذ الموقع وبالذات الأحتياطى 
MEASURED - INDICATED - INFFERED والفرق بين هذه هو المسافة بين الحفر وهل تركيز الخام متصل ام متقطع والمسافات تقل الى 15-20 م فى ال MEASURED 
لذلك عملية حساب الأحتياطى مهمة جدا قبل الدخول فى عمليات التخطيط للمنجم هل عمليات التعدين قريبة من السطح OPEN PIT او عميقة UNDERGROUND وحساب التكاليف الرأس مالية 
CAPITAL COST - OPERATING COST ومن ثم عمل FINANCIAL EValuation ومعرفة هل المشروع اقتصادى ام لا .


----------



## راعي المناجم (17 مارس 2008)

*ارجو ارسال عنوانك*

الاخ الشنقيطي ارجو ارسال عنوانك على الخاص لان عدد مشاركاتي اقل من 30 مشاركة ولا استطيع ارسال رسالة خاصة لك وايضا لا اريد نشر نتائج التحاليل والتفاصيل الاخرى على المنتدى او ضع بريدك الالكتروني حتى ارسل لك النتائج وهي مبشرة ان شاء الله واشكرك على تواصلك 
haedaree1*************


----------



## راعي المناجم (17 مارس 2008)

*هذا هو عنواني*

haedaree1
على ******** وبانتظار ردك وشكرا


----------



## راعي المناجم (17 مارس 2008)

*على *********

على ********


----------



## alshangiti (20 مارس 2008)

تم ارسال رسالة خاصة لك توضح بريدى الألكترونى


----------



## راعي المناجم (22 مارس 2008)

*للأسف لا استطيع فتح رسائلي قبل 30 مشاركة*

ما ادري شو هالقانون العجيب حتى استقبال الرسائل لا استطيع ان افتح الرسائل المرسلة لي والله حالة افيدونا يا ادارة المنتدى وشكرا لك اخي الشنقيطي وبانتظار الاطلاع على عنوانك حتى ارسل لك التفاصيل


----------



## حمدى حسن (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ راعى المناجم والاخوة المشاركون / بع التحية
اولا كلام الاخوة صحيح 100% ولكن
من اين اتيت بهذه النسة 300جم/طن وفى اى بلد توجد هذه النسة
ماهى مساحة المنجم المرخصة
كم borehole تم حفرها وما هو اسلوب توزيعهم
هذه نسبة عالية جدا جدا
مهما كانت المشاكل يمكن التغلب عليها بسبب ارتفاع نسبة الذهب 
هذا كان مشروع تخرجى
الدراسات الاقتصادية لمناجم الذهب
ما اخبار الخراتط الجولوجية للمنطقة وما هى اهم التراكيب الموجودة
علما بأن مشروع التخرج تضمن برنامج كمبيوتر يقوم بعمل كل هذا


----------



## alshangiti (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ راعى المناجم 

ما زلت با نتضار تحاليل العينات منذ خمسة أشهر .


----------



## انورالنهاري (2 أبريل 2009)

*احدث طريقةلاستخراج الذهب من الأحجاروالأتربة.والتجربةالعمليةوالنظريةخيربرهان*

مع تحيات أخوكم في الله انـــــورالنهــــاري
من اليمن السعيد
محافضة تعز
حي كلابة
00967733889523
المطلوب>شخص جاديأتي لليمن لمدة اسبوع واحدفقط ويعتبرهانزهه ويشوف
بأم عينةحقيقةالامر
اناعندي المعمل وايضآمواقع تاذهب في اليمن
ولكن ينقصني بعض الموادوسهولةالتواصل بين الاماكن 
وماخفي كان اعضم
وللعلم تكلفة موادالعمل بسيطة


----------



## انورالنهاري (2 أبريل 2009)

الاخ راعي المناجم 
اذاكان لديك عينات من اتربة واحجار
تحتوي على نسبة من الذهب فانا مستعدلتحليلهاواسخراج مافيهامن الذهب
وحتى ولوكان فيها معادن غيرالذهب مثل الفضة او النحاس وغيرهاباذن الله
وخلال 24ساعة بالكثير
وجرب انت مش خسران شي الاحق مشوارك هات العينات وتعال شوف بنفسك
أخوك انور النهاري


----------



## alshangiti (2 أبريل 2009)

الأخ راعى المناجم 

ما زلنا با نتضار العينات منذ اكثر من ستة اشهر


----------



## انورالنهاري (3 أبريل 2009)

الى ادارة المنتدى فين راحت المشاركة التي وضعتها في هذه الصفحة


----------

